# Bootsmotor



## Borgon (7. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Jungs.Ich wollte mal wissen mit bis zu welcher PS-Zahl eines Aussenborders ich noch ohne Bootsführerschein fahren kann? #t Oh man,derbe formulierte Frage aber ihr versteht sie schon :q  :q  :q Danke


----------



## hecht24 (7. Dezember 2002)

in nrw 4,99 ps
ahja der motor bzw. boot muss aber ab 3 ps beim wasser und schiffahrtsamt angemeldet werden


----------



## anguilla (7. Dezember 2002)

soweit ich weiß bis 5 PS ist führerscheinfrei.


----------



## felix181 (7. Dezember 2002)

Bei mehr als 5 PS (= 3,68kW) brauchst Du einen Schein - SBF. In Berlin, glaube ich, für alle Boote unter 15m Länge.Die 5PS Grenze gilt für Binnen genauso wie am Meer. Allerdings ist ein 5PS Motor am Meer eh eher sinnlos. Ganz nebenbei: zwischen Aussen -und Innenborder wird kein Unterschied gemacht.


----------



## fan__ta (7. Dezember 2002)

genau richtig wie felix gesagt hat!
ich mach grad den führerschein!
musst aber aufpassen im ausland ist das sehr unterschiedlich !


----------



## Borgon (7. Dezember 2002)

Und weiviel muss ich für ´nen 5PS Aussenborder in der Regel auf den Tisch packen?Was ist am besten-Yamaha oder?


----------



## felix181 (7. Dezember 2002)

> _Original von Borgon _
> Und weiviel muss ich für ´nen 5PS Aussenborder in der Regel auf den Tisch packen?Was ist am besten-Yamaha oder?


Oje, dass kann man so einfach nicht beantworten - Viertakter oder Zweitakter?. Ausserdem kenn ich mich bei den 5PS nicht wirklich gut aus. Geh einmal auf die Seite von der Zeitschrift BOOTE. Dort sind Testberichte zu finden...
http://www.boote-magazin.de/frameset.html


----------



## fan__ta (7. Dezember 2002)

also wir sind mit dem yamaha 4-takter 4ps mit einbautank zufrieden! größer gibst ihn aber nimmer mit einbautank!
macht kaum mäzzchen!


----------



## Albatros (7. Dezember 2002)

Hi Borgon#h

die Bezeichnung mit den 3,68 KW ist absolut korekt! Es gibt also auch genug 6PS Motoren, die auf 3,68 KW gedrosselt sind und somit führerscheinfrei sind. Bei der Kaufentscheidung eines Außenborders, solltest Du auch immer an einen Händler vor Ort denken. Ersatzteilversorgung und Hilfe bei Problemen sollte gewährleistet sein. Vom Preis her, tun sich die verschiedenen Hersteller in dieser PS Klasse nicht alzu viel. Also zu meinen Favoriten bei den Zweitaktern gehören auf jeden Fall die Japaner. Solltest Du den Motor oft liegend im Kofferraum transportieren, so entscheide dich lieber für einen 2-takter


----------



## Udo Mundt (7. Dezember 2002)

Entscheident ist die Kraft an der Schraube.
Bis 5 PS an der Schraube ist führerscheinfrei.
Darum sind die meisten 6 PS Motoren führerscheinfrei.


----------



## Franky (7. Dezember 2002)

Moin Borgon,

selber habe ich keinen Aussenborder, allerdings Kumpel Marco_Klann (der momentan auf der &quot;Meteor&quot; arbeitet) hat seit einiger Zeit den 5 PS 4-Takter von Honda mit externem Tank. Er hat keine Probleme mit dem Motörchen und das schöne ist, daß der eine Ladespule für 12V-Autobatterien hat, so dass Echolot, Beleuchtung etc. sicher und problemlos betrieben werden kann! Auch ohne Bootsführerschein solltest Du wissen, daß mindestens ein weisses Rundumlicht ständig und gebrauchsfertig MITgeführt muss!!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Dezember 2002)

Zu den PS-zahlen ist nun bereits genügend gesagt worden.
dazu also nichts mehr.
Ein Viertakter ist etwas einfacher in der Handhabung, weil
man (er) kein Öl hinzumischen muß. Beim Verbrauch oder der
Laufruhe macht sich das bei so kleinen Motoren nicht so sehr bemerkbar. Ein Viertakter wird erst dann wirklich leiser, wenn es sich zumindest um einen Zweizylindermotor
handelt. Die Einzylinder Viertakter nageln genauso, wie die
Zweitakter.
Zweizylindermotoren gibt es aber, soweit ich weiß, erst ab 6 PS.
Nochmals etwas grundsätzliches: Wenn man sich wirklich ernsthaft mit der Bootsangelei befassen will, kann ich nur
dazu raten, einen Führerschein zu machen. Dort wird einem
das nötige Rüstzeug für das Meer vermittelt. 
Und noch was: Es gibt ganz ganz schlaue Leute, die inserieren bei Ebay &quot;führerscheinfreie 15 PS Motoren&quot;. Sie
haben einen Motor mit neutraler Haube gekauft und dann die
5 PS Aufkleber dazu. Manche Leute halte die Wasserschutzpolizei für Vollidioten! Fallt nicht auf so einen Blödsinn rein. Das wird teurer als der ganze Führerschein!


----------



## felix181 (7. Dezember 2002)

Ich kann mich dolfin nur anschliessen: Bootfahren am Meer ist mir so kleinen Motoren nicht zu empfehlen und kann im Ernstfall auch ziemlich gefährlich werden. Der Führerschein ist nicht teuer und vor allem auch wirklich relativ einfach, sodass man eigentlich nur Vorteile hat: Man ist sicherer unterwegs und kann auch Motoren verwenden, die notfalls auch gegen höhere Wellen ankommen. Ausserdem lernt man, wie man sicher mit einem Boot herumfährt, was ja auch das eigene Vergnügen steigert!


----------



## fly-martin (8. Dezember 2002)

Hallo
Wir haben ein Schlauchboot und nutzen es meistens als Sicherungsboot beim BellyBoot Treffen ( Küstennaher Bereich ). Dazu haben wir uns vor kurzem einen 6PS Mariner gekauft. Zu diesem Kauf waren mehrere Faktoren ausschlaggebend :

1. wir haben den Motor schon mehrmals gefahren und er springt sehr gut und zuverlässig an ( bei Gebrauchtmotoren nicht immer der Fall )

2. Meine Frau kommt mit dem Handling sehr gut klar und hat Vertrauen zu dem Teil

3. er ist nicht zu schwer und auch an einer Böschung noch zu handhaben.


Wir wollten uns eigentlich einen 15PS 4Takter kaufen, aber die sind recht schwer ( und ich bin kein Bodybuilder ).Da wir nicht oft an Stellen fahren, wo man mit dem Auto an den Strand fahren kann haben wir uns gegen einen 4Takt entschieden. 

Wir haben etliche Bootsscheine, wer ernsthaft Bootfahren will, sollte den Sportboot See schon machen.

Aus Sicherheitsgründen haben wir immer eine kleine Tasche mit Sicherheitmitteln und ein Handy dabei - siehe Foto







Ausserde hat jeder an Bord eine Schwimmweste !!


----------



## schroe (8. Dezember 2002)

Moin Borgon,

wir benutzen seit 8 Jahren einen 5/6 PS Mercury, der hat die Ostsee auch schon von unten gesehen und läuft immer noch zuverlässig. Entsprechende Wartung nach dem &quot;Tauchgang&quot; natürlich vorausgesetzt.
Einen guten Ruf sollen auch die Tohatsu genießen.


----------



## felix181 (8. Dezember 2002)

@martin
Wie weit kannst Du mit der kleinen Funke funken? Ich wurde das schon öfter gefragt, aber da ich ein fest eingebautes Gerät habe, konnte ich keine wirklichen Angaben machen.


----------



## fly-martin (8. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Felix

Die kleine Funke habe ich mir für Norwegen angeschaft, da ich lange vor meiner Frau aufstehe. Dann war ich draussen und Sie konnte mich zum Früstück rufen. Die Reichweite liegt bei ca 3km ( mit flacher Insel dazwischen - kein Sichtkontakt ). Die angegebene Reichweite liegt bei 4-5km ( werksangabe, das wird auch erreicht wenn keine Berge oder Insel dazwischen ist.
Wir haben Sie auch mit Freunden von Boot zu Boot genutzt ( man braucht dann nicht so schreien ).

Mein persönliches Fazit : Sinnvolle Anschaffung !

Ach ja - ein Stück Schokolade ist immer dabei; wenn es mal Probleme gibt beruhigt es die Nerven!


----------



## felix181 (8. Dezember 2002)

@martin
Ist das so ein Walkie-Talkie oder ein richtiger UKW-Funk?


----------



## fly-martin (8. Dezember 2002)

@ Felix : das ist ein Walkie Talkie ( 8 Kanal, 2 Kanalüberwachung, VOX, Headset, Preis ca 30€ im Sonderangebot )


----------



## felix181 (8. Dezember 2002)

@martin
Achso - ich dachte, dass das eine dieser kleinen UKW-Funken ist.
P.S.: Als Sicherheitsaspekt wäre so eine UKW-Funke schon etwas sinnvoller


----------



## fan__ta (8. Dezember 2002)

brauchst aber offiziell ein sprechfunkzeugnis dazu!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Dezember 2002)

Moin!
Ich lese immer das 5 PS für die Ostsee nicht geeignet sind. Warum das denn???  ;+ 
Ich fahre nun seit 6 Jahren mit einem kleinen Boot und einem 4 PS Yamaha auf die Ostsee zum angeln. Probleme gabs da nosh nie. Mann muß nur seine Grenzen kennen und wissen wann es Zeit wird nach Hause zu fahren. Natürlich kann mann mit so einem Boot und kleinem Motor nicht so weit raus fahren und muß sich auf die Küstenangelei begrenzen aber alles was sich im Bereich einer halben Stunde Fahrzeit zum Land befindet ist für mich in Ordnung.


----------



## Udo Mundt (8. Dezember 2002)

Mit`m Bellyboot hat man nur 1 MS ( Menschstärke ), und damit fahren wir auch auf der Ostsee, aber nur
ganz dicht am Ufer #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2002)

> Ich lese immer das 5 PS für die Ostsee nicht geeignet sind.



Moin MS: Die Frage beantwortest Du hier doch selbst schon:



> nicht so weit raus fahren und muß sich auf die Küstenangelei



Natürlich hat das ufernahe Ostseeangeln eigentlich nichts mit &quot;Bootsfahren&quot; auf der Ostsee zu tunm, auch wenns auf dem gleichen &quot;Tümpel&quot; stattfindet.
Eine halbe Stunde finde ich schon etws heftig zum rausfahren, auch an der Ostsee kann das Wetter sehr schnell umschlagen und man mit kleinem Boot/Motor dann sehr schnell merken daß man doch zu weit raus ist.
Auf der andeen Seite ist so ein &quot;Kleinboot&quot;, sei es ein Festboot oder auch ein Schlauchboot mit führerscheinfreier Motoriesierung natürlich eine sehr komfortable Alternative zu Belly - Boats oder &quot;Seekajaks&quot; und letztlich sicher auch sicherer.
Vergessen sollte man dabei eines nie (auch beim Belly - Boat): *Die Sicherheit die gegeben ist hängt einzig und alleine vom &quot;Verstand&quot; des Bootsführers ab!!!!!*


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Dezember 2002)

So schnell wie in Norge schlägt das Wetter auf der Ostsee nun nicht um. Wie gesagt ich mache das jetzt schon seit 6 oder 7 Jahren und so auf der Ostsee kann mann schon von weitem jede verdächtige Wolke erkennen. Na und dann gehts eben wieder nach Hause. Wenn die Wetterlage heikel ist fahre ich außerdem auch gar nicht so weit raus. Dann bleibe ich eh unter Land. Nur bei stabilen Wetterlagen wage ich diese halbe Stunde Fahrzeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2002)

> Die Sicherheit die gegeben ist hängt einzig und alleine vom &quot;Verstand&quot; des Bootsführers ab!!!!!


Sach ich doch, MS, und hab ich von Dir auch nicht anders erwartet.
Allerdings lesen ja hier auch viele vom Ostseewasser (bisher) unbefleckte, und befvor die zu optimistisch ans bzw. aufs Wasser gehen, scheint mir ein etnsprechender Warnhinweis immer angebracht.
Also nix gegen Dich oder Deine Erfahrung, sondern zum Nachdenken für alle &quot;Ungebübteren&quot;.


----------



## Pete (8. Dezember 2002)

richtig...wenn die wetterlage klar ist, ist ne halbe stunde kein problem...hatte früher auch nur nen 5er, seit wir mit dem 15er evinrude unterwegs sind, ist mehr sicherheit da, in schwierigen situationen kann man bei kleinen offenen booten aber eh kein stoff geben, da heisst es gefühlvoll zurück durch die wellen...
na, und bei glattem wasser is man eben fixer an den topstellen, is schon schön, wenn das boot ins gleiten kommt und sogar ein wenig fahrspass aufkommt...


----------



## Borgon (8. Dezember 2002)

Danke erstmal Leute,aber leider hat mir bisher keiner ´nen ungefähren Preis gesagt :c Ich denk mal wenn dann würde ich ´nen 2-Takter mit internem Tank bevorzugen ;+


----------



## felix181 (8. Dezember 2002)

> _Original von fan__ta _
> brauchst aber offiziell ein sprechfunkzeugnis dazu!


...was im Ernstfall wahrscheinlich aber eher egal ist  :q 

Bezüglich der 5 PS am Meer würde mich noch interessieren ob denn das Wetter bei Euch im &quot;Norden&quot; so gut ist, dass man risikofrei so oft Angeln kann - ich meine ohne der Gefahr des Wetterumschwunges von &quot;wechselhaft&quot; zu &quot;schlecht&quot;? Ich meine die Frage ernst, weil ich noch nie in der Ostsee oder in Norwegen unterwegs war (bin ein Freund der Wärme  )!


----------



## felix181 (8. Dezember 2002)

> _Original von Borgon _
> Danke erstmal Leute,aber leider hat mir bisher keiner ´nen ungefähren Preis gesagt :c Ich denk mal wenn dann würde ich ´nen 2-Takter mit internem Tank bevorzugen ;+


Hast Recht - das wichtigste fehlt. Ein paar Preisbeispiele:
Suzuki DF4S (Viertakt 4 PS): € 1075.-
Suzuki DF5S (Viertakt 5 PS): € 1200.-
Honda BF5SE (Viertakt 5 PS): € 1379.-
Mariner F5M (Viertakt 5 PS): € 1304.-
TohatsuMF5A2(Viertakt 5 PS): € 1160.-
Yamaha F6BMH(Viertakt 5 PS): € 1960.-
Mercury 5MH (Zweitakt 5 PS): € 1122.-
Selva Capri5(Zweitakt 5 PS): €  967.-
Tohatsu M5BS(Zweitakt 5 PS): €  996.-
Yamaha 5CMHS(Zweitakt % PS): € 1145.-

Ich hoffe, dass Dir das etwas hilft, wobei die Preise Listenpreise sind und ganz sicher billiger zu bekommen sind.


----------



## felix181 (8. Dezember 2002)

Kleiner Nachtrag: Von Eurem BSH gibt´s eine Liste aller führerscheinfreien Motoren:
1 Aspera Motors MEP 7 2,13 kW vor 1982 

2 BMW D 5 3,57 kW vor 1982 

3 Chrysler 6 HP (60; 61; 62; 64; 67) 3,64 kW vor 1982 

4 Evinrude 6 (BG; BGL) 3,68 kW vor 1982 

5 Evinrude 6 (BE; BF; BFL; DR; DRL) 3,60 kW 03.82/03.88 baugleich mit 13 
6 Force 3 (MH) 2,20 kW 02.91 

7 Force 5 (MH) 3,68 kW 02.91 

8 Honda 50 EH 3,40 kW 11.79 / 02.82 ab Ser.Nr. BF 75-120 0001 3,53 kW 
9 Johnson 3.3 2,58 kW 06.95 

10 Johnson CD (22; 23; 24; 25) 3,38 kW vor 1982 

11 Johnson 6R (69; 70; 71; 72)
6BR 73; 6BA (74; 75) 3,38 kW vor 1982 

12 Johnson 6 (BG; BGL) 3,41 kW vor 1982 

13 Johnson 6 (BF; BFL; DR; DRL) 3,60 kW 03.82/03.88 baugleich mit 5 
14 König 4,206910 1,82 kW vor 1982 

15 Mariner 2 M 1,47 kW 02.83 baugleich mit 49 
16 Mariner 2 (M;MH) Lightning 1,18 kW 03.97 baugleich mit 24 
17 Mariner 2.5 (M) 1,84 kW 06.91 baugleich mit 26 
18 Mariner 3.3 2,26 kW 09.92 

19 Mariner 4 (M; ML) 2,66 kW 02.83 baugleich mit 51 
59 Mariner F4 (4 HP) 3,19 kW 03.99 baugleich mit 60 
62 Mariner F5 (5 HP) 3,68 kW 04.99 baugleich mit 63 
20 Mariner 5 (M; ML; MH) 3,27 kW 02.83 baugleich mit 54 
21 Mariner 6 (M; ML) 3,56 kW  01.83/07.85 ab Ser.Nr. 000777/ 6D (Normalschaft)
bzw. 300293/ 6D (Langschaft) 3,49 kW,
ab Modelljahr &acute;87 Leistung > als 3,68 kW 
22 Mariner 6 (B; BL) 3,56 kW 01.83 baugleich mit 21 und 57 
23 Mariner 6 (M; ML)-3.68kW 3,68 kW 03.87 baugleich mit 36 
24 Mercury 2 (M;MH) Lightning 1,18 kW 03.97 baugleich mit 16 
25 Mercury MERC 2.2 (M) 1,55 kW 02.86 

26 Mercury MERC 2.5 (M) 1,84 kW 09.90 baugleich mit 17 
27 Mercury 3.3 2,32 kW 09.92 

28 Mercury MERC 3.5 (M; ML)  1,92 kW 04.83 

29 Mercury MERC 3.6 1,92 kW 03.80 

30 Mercury MERC 4 2,08 kW vor 1982 bis einschl. Modelljahr &acute;78 MERC 40 
31 Mercury MERC 4 (M;ML;MLSP) 2,65 kW 03.86 baugleich mit 33 
32 Mercury MERC 4 (M;ML) 2,96 kW 01.87 ab Modelljahr &acute;87 
33 Mercury MERC 4.5 2,65 kW vor 1982 bis einschl..Modelljahr&acute;78 MERC 45 
60 Mercury F4 (4 HP) 3,19 kW 03.99 baugleich mit 59 
63 Mercury F5 (5 HP) 3,68 kW 04.99 baugleich mit 62 
34 Mercury MERC 5 (ML) 3,68 kW 05.88 

35 Mercury MERC 6 3,39 kW vor 1982 ab Modelljahr &acute;87 Leistung > als 3,68 kW 
36 Mercury MERC 6-3.68kW 3,68 kW 07.86 baugleich mit 23 
37 Selva 5 (S125) 3,50 kW vor 1982 

38 Selva 5S (S130) 3,50 kW vor 1982 

39 Suzuki DT 5 3,60 kW vor 1982 

40 Suzuki DT 6 (S; L) 3,50 kW 03.90 

41 Tohatsu M2.5A (A2; S/L) 1,55 kW 04.89/04.99 baugleich mit 25 
42 Tohatsu M3.5A (B2; S/L) 2,70 kW 04.89/04.99 

43 Tohatsu M3.5B 2.58 kW 06.95 

61 Tohatsu MF4A (SS;SL) 3,19 kW 04.99 baugleich mit 59 und 60 
61 Tohatsu MF5A (SS;SL) 3,68 kW 04.99 baugleich mit 62 und 63 
44 Tohatsu M5B (S/L) 3,68 kW 04.89 baugleich mit 34 
45 Tohatsu M6B (S/L) 3,53 kW 05.89 in älteren Listen mit M8 bez. 
46 Tomos 3; 4; 4-electr. 1,82 kW vor 1982 

47 Tomos 4.8 2,58 kW 06.95 

48 Volvo Penta VP R 75 3,60 kW 08.82 baugleich mit 8 
49 Yamaha 2( A; B) 1,47 kW 03.83 

50 Yamaha 3.5 (A; AC) 2,38 kW vor 1982 

51 Yamaha 4 A (CS;CL;S) 2,66 kW 05.83 S: mit separatem Tank 
52 Yamaha P65 2,38 kW vor 1982 

53 Yamaha P95; 5B 2,83 kW vor 1982 

54 Yamaha 5 C (SL;S) 3,27 kW 05.83 S: mit separatem Tank 
55 Yamaha 6A 3,48 kW vor 1982 

56 Yamaha 6D (DM) 3,48 kW 06/10.83 ab Modelljahr &acute;84 3,49 kW 
57 Yamaha 6B (S/L) 3,56 kW 03.83 ab Ser.Nr. 250746 (Normalschaft) bzw.
550301 (Langschaft) 3,38 kW 
58 Zündapp 304 - (03; 04) 3,38 kW


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Dezember 2002)

Moin Felix!
Eigentlich sind die Wetterlagen hier an der Ostsee sehr stabil. Stabil schlecht oder stabil gut. So schnelle Umschwünge das mann in Seenot gerät habe ich hier noch nie erlebt. 
In Norge ist es da schon anders. Durch die hohen Berge kann mann Unwetter erst sehr spät sehen meistens ist es dann schon zu spät und mann muß so schnell wie möglich das nächst beste Land aufsuchen.


----------



## Borgon (9. Dezember 2002)

@Felix :q  :q  :q solch lange Liste,danke erstmal :m  #h


----------



## Heringsbändiger (9. Dezember 2002)

Also, aus früheren Erfahrungen kann ich nur von einem Motor mit Einbautank abraten. Man kommt irgendwann in die Situation,auf dem Wasser nachtanken zu müssen. Das Mistding ist nämlich genau dann leer, wenn man es gerade nicht gebrauchen kann. Beim Nachtanken ist verschüttetes Benzin mit der dabei verbundenen Öl-Lache auf dem Wasser noch das kleinere Übel. Es verfangen sich zum Beispiel gerne Schnüre
im Prop oder eine nicht beachtete Welle schmeißt dich durch&acute;s Boot.
Deshalb kann ich nur einen Motor mit externem Tank empfehlen. Der Tank nimmt zwar den kostbaren Platz weg, ist aber vom Sicherheitsaspekt her in jedem Fall um Klassen besser.


----------



## fly-martin (9. Dezember 2002)

Hi

Ein weiterer Vorteil von einem externen Tank : man kann diesen vorne im Boot fixieren und als kleines Ausgleichgewicht verwenden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2002)

> Deshalb kann ich nur einen Motor mit externem Tank empfehlen.


Nur zu unterschreiben!!!!!!
Keiner sollte nur mit dem Einbautank aufs Meer!!!!!!!!!!
Selbst die üblichen externen 20 oder 22 Liter - Tanks wird man bei einem Tagestrip mal nachfüllen müssen, was im Boot sicher einfacher und sicherer geht als im Einbautank am Motor am Heck!!!


----------



## Albatros (10. Dezember 2002)

Hi Borgon#h

das mit dem externen Tank hat natürlich nur Vorteile! Beschränke Dich bei der Auswahl mal auf Yamaha, da dort vermutlich das beste Schnäppchen zu machen ist. Yamaha produziert für den deutschen Markt ab 2003 keinen 3,4 u. 5 PS Yamaha 2-takt mehr. Wenn Du solchen einen Motor noch beim Händler erwischen kannst, sollte eigentlich ein Schnäppchen zu machen sein


----------



## fan__ta (11. Dezember 2002)

merk dir:
ein motor ist nur so gut wie seine werkstatt!!
meer >externem tank
see> reicht einbautank aus


----------



## Nordlicht (11. Dezember 2002)

wenn es unbeding ein motor mit internem tank sein soll lass dir von einem händler noch einen zweiten anschluss für einen externen tank legen ! die meisten motoren bis 5ps haben nur einen 2 oder 3 liter tank d.h. das du mit einem 5 ps motor ca. eine stunde fahren kannst, dann muss du nachtanken. das nachtanken erweist sich bei kleineren booten und etwas mehr wind aber als große sauerei !!! ich spreche aus erfahrung, ich hatte einen 5ps yamaha mit internem 2liter tank.
ach ja, ich fahre jetzt seit fast drei jahren einen 9,8ps tohatsu und bin mit der marke sehr zufriden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2002)

> see> reicht einbautank aus


Ausreichen ist die eine Sache - Sicherheit und Komfort ne andere!


----------



## Nordlicht (11. Dezember 2002)

man rechnet bei einem 2takter: die hälfte der ps zahl = liter pro stunde bei vollgas.
das sagt uns also das ein 5ps zweitakter im schnitt 2,5 liter die stunde braucht(starker strom oder wellengang nicht mitberrechnet).
wenn man einen guten tag auf dem wasser erwischt, vergisst man schnell mal die zeit und wundert sich wenn der tank wieder leer ist und man wieder nachplümpern muss.
tu dir einen gefallen und vergeude deine kostbare angelzeit nicht mit nachtanken.........


----------



## Borgon (11. Dezember 2002)

Also doch lieber externer Tank,alles klar :m


----------



## Albatros (12. Dezember 2002)

Hi Borgon#h

die meisten Außenbordmotoren mit eingebautem Tank, haben die Möglichkeit, einen externen Tank zusätzlich anzuschließen, d.h. der Benzinanschlußconnector ist bereits vorhanden. Achte beim Kauf darauf Beim 5er Yamaha mit eingebautem 2,8 Ltr. Tank ist der separate 12ltr. Kunstofftank bereits im Preis enthalten. Damit kannst Du so, wie Du willst


----------



## Klausi (12. Dezember 2002)

Das ist gut zu wissen.


----------



## fan__ta (12. Dezember 2002)

da hat albi vollkommen recht! ist bei meinem auch so!


----------



## Franky (12. Dezember 2002)

Moin moin...

Als Honda-Fan verkleidet kann ich Euch ja mal diesen Link hier empfehlen... Honda 5 PS 

Ladespule und externer Tank inklusive...

Auch Yamaha  hat schicke 4-Takter, aber der 3,68-kWler leider keine Ladespule...


----------



## Albatros (12. Dezember 2002)

wenn man Wert auf einen Gleichrichter (Spannungsumwandler) legt, diesen kann man für ca. 100€ incl. Montage beim Händler nachrüsten lassen. Immer noch besser, als ständig die schwere Batterie mit zu schleppen


----------



## Heringsbändiger (12. Dezember 2002)

Wenn man elektrische Verbraucher an Bord hat, wird es ohne Batterie nicht gehen. Beim Driftfischen auf Dorsch zB. macht man ja gewöhnlich den Motor aus und schon funktioniert das Echolot nicht mehr. Oder wenn man im Dunkeln auf Platte vor Anker liegt, sollte das Ankerlicht brennen. 
Dazu kommt noch, das der Akku als Puffer gegen Spannungsspitzen dient. Meinen 25 PS Mercury habe ich auch
mit einem Ladegleichrichter nachgerüstet. Bei den Installationshinweisen wurde ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, das die Batterie aus diesem Grund immer angeschlossen sein muß, wenn der Motor läuft. Habe das zweimal beim Spülen nicht beherzigt und schon war das Ding
kaputt.
Die Nachrüstmethode ist sowieso nicht das Gelbe. Bei meinem
Spannungsregler wurde erst ab Drehzahlen >4000 min-1 ein
Ladestrom von ca 1 Ampere erzeugt. Wenn man also Wert auf eine Spannungsversorung legt, sollte der Motor serienmäßig damit ausgerüstet sein. Wobei es aber schon so um 6 Ampere Ladeleistung sein solte.


----------



## Nordlicht (13. Dezember 2002)

ich habe bei mir auf dem boot so einen tragbaren akku, wenn ich das radio und das echolot in dauerbetrieb habe reicht der akku für drei angeltage a 6 stunden.


----------



## Udo Mundt (14. Dezember 2002)

@ Nordlicht
Mit dem Radio empfängst Du sicherlich nur den Seewetterbericht  :g 
Oder hörst Du beim Fischen Musik  #d


----------



## Ace (14. Dezember 2002)

@Udo
warum nicht kennst...kennst du nicht den Mefofoxtrott :q  :q  :q


----------



## Udo Mundt (14. Dezember 2002)

@ Mathias
Ich kenne nur eine MeFo-Melodie und das ist das Schnurren der Rollenbremse :q  :q  :q


----------



## Ace (14. Dezember 2002)

oh ja ich kenne kein Lied das Melodischer ist... :l


----------



## Nordlicht (15. Dezember 2002)

ich höre volle rohr ( 2X 25 W ) country music wenn ich durch die fahrrinne donner, was meinst du wie die leute mich anstarren  :q 
nee, mal ehrlich wenn es mal nicht so doll mit der angelei ist kann ich es auch gut ab mich auf meinen &quot;liegestuhl&quot; zu packen und einfach nebenbei die musik etwas (ganz leise) dudeln zu lassen.


----------



## Udo Mundt (15. Dezember 2002)

Joo!!!
und dann sich gemütlich von den Wellen in den Schlaf schaukeln lassen #u  #u  #u


----------



## transom (8. Januar 2003)

HI 
Zum Thema 5 PS Bootsmotor, das ist zu dünn für auf der See zu fahren mein erstes Boot war 4,50 m lang und wog ca. 500 Kg und hatte einen Aussenborder mit 20 Ps und es gab Situationen wo wo ich ganz schön gebaggert habe um gegen Wind und Strom anzukommen. Wenn du einen 5 pser als Flautenschieber für ein Segelboot brauchst ist das ok, aber als Hauptmachine ist es Leichtsinn. Ich fahre jetzt mit 6,50 m länge und habe 50 Ps das geht auch könnte aber auch ein bisschen mehr sein. Wichtg ist aber den Führerschein zu machen dann spielt man schon in einer ganz anderen Liga.
Zum Thema Funk UKW Seefunk ist das beste was  einem passieren kann setzt aber einen Lehrgang mit einer Prüfung voraus und kostet ca. 300 Euro plus die Hardware.
Die andere möglichkeit ist CB funk die Reichweite dieser Geräte liegt mit 4 Watt Sendeleitung bei ca. 20 Km über Wasser und wird viel benutzt und selbst von LKW Fahrern gehört, denn ein Funkgerät was niemand hört kann mir auch nicht nützen.

Gruss Transom


----------



## felix181 (8. Januar 2003)

> _Original von transom _
> 
> Die andere möglichkeit ist CB funk die Reichweite dieser Geräte liegt mit 4 Watt Sendeleitung bei ca. 20 Km über Wasser und wird viel benutzt und selbst von LKW Fahrern gehört, denn ein Funkgerät was niemand hört kann mir auch nicht nützen.


Aus meiner Sicht ist CB-Funk am Meer völlig unbrauchbar. Es nützt in Seenot recht wenig, einen LKW-Fahrer zu erreichen. Der wird, selbst wenn keine Sprachbarrieren bestehen, viel zu spät etwas tun können. Sinnvoll ist einzig und alleine der UKW-Funk, da der auch von &quot;Fachleuten&quot; permanent abgehört wird. In manchen Ländern ist es auch gar nicht notwendig ein Zeugnis zu haben (z.B.: Italien). Trotzdem empfiehlt sich, zur sicheren Handhabung im Ernstfall die Prüfung abzulegen. Durch das neue GMDSS-System wurde im Bereich des UKW-Funks ausserdem ein Quantensprung in punkto Sicherheit gesetzt.


----------



## transom (8. Januar 2003)

Hi Felix
Du hast vollkommen Recht, aber Cb Funk ist meiner Meinung nach eine alternative denn ich glaube nicht das die mehrzahl der Angler ein Funkzeugniss erwirbt und eine doch relativ teuere GMDSS Anlage ( funktioniert übrigens auch nur mit GPS das einen Datenausgang hat )erwirbt und auch unterhält. Allerdings ist ein PMR Gerät das im 440 Mhz bereich arbeitet mit einer Sendeleistung von 500 mW und einer Reichweite von 1,5 - 2 Km keine Lösung es sei im Gerät bricht Feuer aus den Rauch sieht man wahrscheinlich weiter als das Gerät sendet.

Gruss Transom


----------



## felix181 (12. Januar 2003)

> _Original von transom _
> und eine doch relativ teuere GMDSS Anlage ( funktioniert übrigens auch nur mit GPS das einen Datenausgang hat )erwirbt und auch unterhält.


Funktionieren tut´s schon auch ohne GPS (man kann die Koordinaten auch alle paar Stunden eingeben), aber es ist natürlich bei Weitem nicht so komfortabel...
Ich persönlich fische meist etwa 40 bis 60 Km enfernt von der Küste - das würde ich ohne UKW-Funk nie machen!


----------



## transom (14. Januar 2003)

Hi Felix 181
wenn du die alte Position nicht laufend ergänzt das heißt meiner Meinung nach alle 3-4 Seemeilen wird man im Seenot fall an der falschen Pos. suchen und die Suche wahrscheinlich abbrechen, denk mal nach wie weit Du in 3 Std. Deinen Standort verlagert haben kannst in diesem Fall must Du alle 1/2 Std. ein Besteck machen und die Pos.-eingabe aktuallisieren. Bei einer Strömung von 2 -3 Km und Wind von 10 Km pro Std. ist die Abdrift schon erheblich jedenfalls schon soweit das man schon lange ausser Sicht ist und auch aus dem Radarsichtbereich für kleine Boote. Da wir gerade bei der Navigation sind hast Du Erfahrung mit anderen Navigationssystemen wie zum Beispiel Loran C habe mit so etwas angeschafft als zweites Bein aber noch keine Erfahrung sammeln können.
Gruss Transom


----------



## felix181 (14. Januar 2003)

@transom
Nein, da hab ich keine Erfahrung. Ich habe einen fixen GPS und ein kleines (Garmin 76) Backup-Gerät. Wenn einmal der Sat ausfallen sollte, muss ich dann halt mit dem Kompass weiterarbeiten - ich denke, dass das dann schon ungefähr klappen muss - meist ist in meinem Revier (ital. Adria) ja auch die Sonne ein ungefährer Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Willi90 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor*

Wow, da habe ich mal was ausgegraben 

aber interesantes Forum. Ich bin auch Grad auf der suche nach einem 6 (5) Ps'er.

Die Frage ist für mich der Transport... einen Motor in den Kombi legen: kein problem.... aber ich nehme stark an, dass im nachhinnein ein pfütze aus Öl und Benzin haben werde.

Habt ihr Ideen für einen sauberen Transport (Ohne Hänger)?


----------



## volkerm (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor*

Hallo Willi,

kein Problem.
Zieh nach dem Fischen bei laufendem Motor den Spritschlauch ab.
Dann lass den Motor, wenn Du Dein Geraffel einpackst, im Standgas den Rest aussaugen.
Auf dem Motor ist ein Klebchen, wie Du den legen musst.
Dann läuft auch kein Öl aus.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Willi90 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor*

Mhhh... klingt machbar. Das mit den spritschlauch funktioniert aber wahrschienlich nur, wenn du einen externen Tank hast, oder?


----------



## OssiEde (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor*

Ja das ist wohl so. Aber sonst machst einfanch den Benzinhahn zu und schon hast den gleichen Effekt.


----------



## Willi90 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor*

Gut, das hätten wir dann. Jetzt muss ich nur noch einen 5 bzw. 6 Ps'er auftreiben. Am besten einen Gebrauchten, wird für meine anforderrungen wohl reichen.


----------



## volkerm (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor*

Hallo Willi,

sieh zu, daß Du einen mit externem Tank bekommst.
Händelt sich besser.
Viertakter brauchen wenig Sprit, dafür Ölwechsel, Zahnriemen, Ventile einstellen.
Zweitakter haben deutlich mehr Drehmoment.
Zweizylinder sind deutlich laufruhiger, aber teurer und schwerer.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Willi90 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor*

Also mit Zweizylinder meinst du 4-takter oder?


----------



## Ted (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor*

Ich würde dir auch einen Zweizylinder Zweitakter empfehlen. Die haben wie Volker schon gesagt hat in den unteren Drahzahlbereichen mehr Drehmoment uns sind so viel spritziger als die Viertakter. Ausserdem gibt es eineige Zweitakter mit 6 ps, die du also ohne Führerschein fahren darfst, die du ohne Probleme auf 8 ps aufmachen kannst. Natürlich nur wenn du dann später mal einen Führerschein hast 
Ausserdem sind die Zweitakter einfacher zu Warten. Auch als anfänger kann man da schnell mal zuhause ein paar sachen dran schrauben.


----------



## Willi90 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor*

KAnst du mir da was konkreteres empfehlen?


----------



## Ted (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor*

Da gibt es eine ganze reihe von Motoren, Empfehlungen auszusprechen sind also sehr schwer. Allgemein aknn man sagen, dass die meisten 6PS Motoren Baugleich sind mit den 8ern. Vor dem Kauf solltest du dich aber nochmal erkundigen, ob der Motor auch wirklich einfach zu entdrosseln ist. Bei älteren Baujahren würde ich dir zb. zu einem Johnson Motor raten. Da ist die Ersatzteilversorgung noch sehr gut. Wenn du einen in Aussicht haben solltest, schreib mir ne PN.


----------



## Udo561 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor*

Hi,
wenn mit einem entdrosseltem Motor ein Unfall passieren sollte und man ist nicht im Besitz eines Führerscheins dann wird man seines Lebens nicht mehr froh , immer mal abwägen ob es das wert ist.
Ein Bootsführerschein kostet nicht die Welt und er ist auch nicht soooo schwer.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Willi90 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn mit einem entdrosseltem Motor ein Unfall passieren sollte und man ist nicht im Besitz eines Führerscheins dann wird man seines Lebens nicht mehr froh , immer mal abwägen ob es das wert ist.
> Ein Bootsführerschein kostet nicht die Welt und er ist auch nicht soooo schwer.
> Gruß Udo



Also irgendwie past deine Aussage garnicht rein... Es ging grad um 2- und 4- Takt Motoren mit 6 PS und nicht um gesetzliche Bestimmungen oder eventuelle konsequenzen|znaika: ...Nichts für ungut...

Hat jemand erfahrunge mit "Johnson" Motoren bzw. speziel die 6-Ps'er?


----------



## Ted (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor*



Willi90 schrieb:


> Also irgendwie past deine Aussage garnicht rein... Es ging grad um 2- und 4- Takt Motoren mit 6 PS und nicht um gesetzliche Bestimmungen oder eventuelle konsequenzen|znaika: ...Nichts für ungut...
> 
> Hat jemand erfahrunge mit "Johnson" Motoren bzw. speziel die 6-Ps'er?


 
Ausserdem wurde dieses Thema schon in diversen Threats zu genüge Diskutiert...

Die älteren tun sich eigentlich alle nicht viel... Ich habe schon ein paar für Kollegen an meiner Werkbank hängen gehabt. Wie gesagt, die Ersatzteile für Johnson Motoren gibts sogar teilweise noch von 1968. UNd das dann NEU. Bei Yamaha zb siehts schon bei Baujahren um 1990 schlecht aus. Johnson und Evinrude kann ich nur empfehlen...


----------



## Udo561 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor*



Willi90 schrieb:


> Also irgendwie past deine Aussage garnicht rein... Es ging grad um 2- und 4- Takt Motoren mit 6 PS und nicht um gesetzliche Bestimmungen oder eventuelle konsequenzen|znaika: ...Nichts für ungut...
> 
> Hat jemand erfahrunge mit "Johnson" Motoren bzw. speziel die 6-Ps'er?



Ob du meine Aussage für nicht passend empfindest ist mir so ziemlich egal , viel unpassender finde ich Leute die ohne Führerschein offene 5 PS Motoren fahren 
Und noch schlimmer finde ich leute Leute die dazu aufrufen Motoren ohne FS zu entdrosseln um so eine Straftat zu begehen.
Zudem sind die Johnson Motoren die schlechteste Wahl


----------



## gründler (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor*

Moin

Ich bin noch im Besitz eines Johnson 3,68kw(offen irgendwas bei 4,9......kw) 2 Zylinder/Kolben also 2 Zündkerzen.BJ 1996 läuft wie Butter im warmen topf,springt immer sofort an und hat richtig gut Druck.

Bei e-bay stand die tage genauso einer drin,weiß aber nicht ob die Auktion noch läuft.

Keine Probleme bis jetzt,nur die unterste Dichtung am Schaft muste mal neu gemacht werden,ansonsten keine Sorgen mit und ich hab diesen seit 1996.

Mit meinem 50Ps Fourstroke von Mercury hatte ich schon mehr sorgen,ist aber auch mehr technik drin,geht auch mehr kaputt.

Aber mit den alten 2 Zylindern in 3,68kw kann man nicht viel mit falsch machen hat ted schon recht,und laufen gut.

Ach und wenn geht immer ein nehmen mit externen Tank,die mit integr.Tank laufen auch......aber erstens geht net viel rein,und nachtanken auf See ist immer son ding bei Wind Wellen und co.Daher lieber Motor kaufen mit Schlauchleitung.....und Tank im Boot.

Die Tanks 25liter mit Sprit Anzeige sind nicht mehr teuer.

lg


----------



## Ted (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor*

Viertakter würde ich mir auch keinen von Johnson holen! die alten zweitakter tun sich aber wie gesagt alle nich viel. Da ist meines erachtens nach die Ersatzteilbeschaffung vorrangig...

Und ich gebe zu, auf den zweiten Blick liest sich mein erster Post wo es um die Entdrosselng geht zeimlich provokant. So wars aber nicht gemint. Wer mit seinem Boot mit 6 PS schon auskommt, der kann es sich doch so sparen nachher doch noch einen grösseren Motor zu kaufen, denn mit 8 PS wird er ja dann wohl erst recht auskommen.


----------



## Willi90 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor*

Ich denke 6 PS mit einen schönen 3,30er schlauchi müsste im Süßwasser reichen, zumindenst wens "nur" fürs angeln ist.

Externer Tank ist schon praktisch. Was würdert Ihr so für einen 2-Takter  +Tank ausgeben?


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor*



Udo561 schrieb:


> .
> Zudem sind die Johnson Motoren die schlechteste Wahl



Gibst du noch ein Beispiel dazu, oder erklärst du den Stammtisch damit für eröffnet?

Von den Johnson/Evinrude Motoren hatte ich bisher zwar noch keinen "kleinen" kann aber aus eigener erfahrung nur berichten, dass die größeren in Punkto Wartung und Zuverlässigkeit ein großes Plus haben. Hatten mit unseren Evinrudes nie wirklich Probleme (okay, einer ist mal an Altersschwäche verreckt), aber wenn ich das mal mit den Problemen der Mercuryfahrer (und mit meinem alten kleinen Mercury) vergleiche, dann kann man doch mal sagen: Evinrude und Johnson sind einfach nur super (und die alten Zweitakter klingen auch noch geil )


Gruß


----------



## gründler (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor*



Willi90 schrieb:


> Ich denke 6 PS mit einen schönen 3,30er schlauchi müsste im Süßwasser reichen, zumindenst wens "nur" fürs angeln ist.
> 
> Externer Tank ist schon praktisch. Was würdert Ihr so für einen 2-Takter +Tank ausgeben?


 
Moin

Kommt natürlich auf Zustand an,ich hab meinen damals bei ner Messe geschossen,1200 DM auf'n tisch gelegt (am letzten Messetag) und dem Verkäufer gesagt = den da haben will,was auch nach kurzen Handeln klappte und ich ihn so vom Bock abschraubte und vom Stand wegschleppte.

Ich würde für nen guten gebrauchten bis max.500€ ausgeben,ich würde auch wenn das machbar ist,nur kaufen wenn du ihn Live gesehen hast Anmachen lassen.....Deckel runter Zustand der Zahnräder vom Seilzugstarter anschauen wie abgenudelt sind die Motorzustand usw usw.......
Weil im Netz gibs auch viele "Abzocker".Auch würd ich nicht gleich den erst besten kaufen den man sieht/findet,der Markt ist voll genug man muss nur bißchen Augen auf halten und Geduld haben.

lg#h


----------



## thebigangler (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor*

Hallo WILLI90

ich hatte ein E-SEA 3,10m Schlauchboot und ein Mercury 5ps 4 Takt Motor und bin immer auf die Ostsee gefahren das gespann ist 20-22 km gefahren reicht völlig aus|supergri


----------



## Ted (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor*

@ Willi:
wenn Du Dir den Motor anschaust, kontorlliere mal ob auf beiden Zylindern die Kompression noch einigermassen gleich ist indem du den Gang raus machst und an der Schwungscheibe drehst. Ist der Zylinder grade über den oberen Todpunkt hinweg, dreht die Schwungscheibe etwas weiter bzw sie geht kurz sehr einfach zu drehen. Drehste sie dann noch weiter passiert das selbe nochmal und so weiter. Dieses, ich nenne es mal Weiterruthschen, geschieht abwechselnd durch die Kompression von zylinder eins und Zylinder zwei. Beide male sollten in etwas identisch sein. Ohne messgeräte zwar immer etwas wage, aber grobe fehler bemerkt man so schon.
Achso, und pass auf, dass Du die Schwungscheibe in die richtige Richtung drehst. Entweder ist da ein Pfeil drauf oder Du ziehst etwas am Seil, dann siehst Du in welche Richtung Du drehen musst.


----------



## Udo561 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor*

Hi,
jeden kleineren Motor kann man mal eben in der Tonne laufen lassen , das ist überhaupt kein Problem.
Ohne einen Motor mal laufen lassen zu haben würde ich diesen nicht kaufen.
Zur Not testet man den mal eben in einer von diesen blauen Papiertonnen ,
natürlich ohne Papier und mit Wasser gefüllt;-)

Gruß Udo


----------



## Willi90 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor*



thebigangler schrieb:


> Hallo WILLI90
> 
> ich hatte ein E-SEA 3,10m Schlauchboot und ein Mercury 5ps 4 Takt Motor und bin immer auf die Ostsee gefahren das gespann ist 20-22 km gefahren reicht völlig aus|supergri




Meinst du 20-22km/h?

Bist du allein gefahren?


----------



## thebigangler (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor*

hallo Willi90 
ja richtig 20-22km/h bin alleine gefahren mit ein 12l Benzin Tank und Angelzeug #h


----------



## Udo561 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor*



thebigangler schrieb:


> hallo Willi90
> ja richtig 20-22km/h bin alleine gefahren mit ein 12l Benzin Tank und Angelzeug #h



Ein 340 Zodiac Zoom läuft mit einem 5 PS Mercury 2 Takter je nach Zuladung und Fahrer 22 - 29 Km/h
Fahrer 55 KG 29 Km/h , Fahrer 100 KG 22 Km/h :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## thebigangler (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ein 340 Zodiac Zoom läuft mit einem 5 PS Mercury 2 Takter je nach Zuladung und Fahrer 22 - 29 Km/h
> Fahrer 55 KG 29 Km/h , Fahrer 100 KG 22 Km/h :q
> Gruß Udo


 

Das ist richtig sorry das ich keine 55 kg wiege. wiege
 ca 88 kg leider zuviel Fisch gegessen


----------

